# Transferring starpoints to Delta Skymiles



## tompk (May 26, 2006)

If anybody's done this type of transfer, can you please post how long it took for the Skymiles to show up in your Skymiles account?  Thanks,Tom.


----------



## joyzilli (May 26, 2006)

I just did this a few months ago, I think it took about a week.


----------



## Pat H (May 26, 2006)

I've only transferred to AA and it was a week or less.


----------



## AmyL4408 (May 30, 2006)

I don't know if Delta Sky miles is such a great idea!    Unless you have had good luck in the past with it.


I personally have had little luck actually getting airline tickets with my miles.   I wanted tickets from Detroit to Jamaica,  called at 7am the day the tickets became available.....  and they were already gone.    We have only had success one time in 3 years with getting a "free flight".     I ended up burning up double the miles for first class tickets to Jamaica!

Amy


----------



## mj2vacation (May 30, 2006)

call at 12:01 am and you may have better luck.

We booked first class (6 tickets) on standard rewards for first class.  don't do it online, just pick up the phone.


----------

